# Devin Harris Not Performing



## DiscoDirk (Jun 24, 2005)

I would just like to know some peoples thoughts on why Devin Harris is not performing that well? He was forth pick overall. He didn't do that well in the season and performed poorly in his first two summer leauge games.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

He started off strong towards the beginning of the season when he was the starter, but Nelson _yanked _him from the starting lineup to the point where he basically got Darko minutes. He lost a lot of confidence then, and confidence is a big factor in basketball.

I'm hoping he's just in a groove at the moment, and snaps out of it.

BTW, he was the 5th pick in that draft.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's summer league. Who cares? Devin needs to be playing in training camp with the Mavs.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

HKF said:


> It's summer league. Who cares? Devin needs to be playing in training camp with the Mavs.



I agree, you can't make too much out of the summer league. The only thing that matters is when traning camp comes does he start to perform. Also, when the season starts does he show improvement from working on things in the summer league. That's what it's for to work on your game. Not to see how big of stat's you can put up.

P.S. I like your avatar HKE, Greg Oden is going to be a force to reckon with.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

He'll be fine.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Mavs41 said:


> I agree, you can't make too much out of the summer league. The only thing that matters is when traning camp comes does he start to perform. Also, when the season starts does he show improvement from working on things in the summer league. That's what it's for to work on your game. Not to see how big of stat's you can put up.
> 
> P.S. I like your avatar HKE, Greg Oden is going to be a force to reckon with.


Thats oden? jeez he looks like hes 40..


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

HKF said:


> It's summer league. Who cares? Devin needs to be playing in training camp with the Mavs.


If you can't perform in Summer League you are not going to be able to perform against even better players come training camp. To say that Summer League is completely meaningless is crazy.

Summer League is where he needs to be building confidence, not losing it. He should be able to dominate in Summer League in fact last year he had a very good summer league.

I just hope he is not hurt in such a way that it would keep him out for an extended period. He need the court time.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

As I said, I wouldn't be worried about. They are calling a million fouls in Vegas and in the end it doesn't mean a thing. He'll be fine.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I knew this thread was going to come up lol.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Thats oden? jeez he looks like hes 40..


Heh, yeah he's not very young looking at all. But the kid defiantly has his head straight.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Also, he hurt his shoulder on the final play. Hopefully he's fine


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*LAS VEGAS - *Mavericks point guard Devin Harris suffered a shoulder injury Friday and will miss an undetermined number of summer league games.

Harris crashed to the floor late in the Mavs' 77-73 loss to Boston at the Reebok Vegas Summer League. Harris was attempting an off-balance jumper in the final minute when he was fouled by Celtics forward Gerald Green, who also fell on Harris.

Harris remained on the floor for some time before being helped to the bench.

Harris, a first-round draft pick last year, had his right shoulder heavily bandaged and was taken to a local hospital for additional tests. The initial diagnosis was a sprain, but Harris said there could be a torn ligament in the shoulder.

"I've never hurt my shoulder like this before," said Harris. "It's frustrating because I was looking forward to playing under Avery. If I can't play, I'll just watch from the bench, watch some film and work on the mental part of the game."

Mavs coach Avery Johnson does not believe the injury is serious and expects to get test results back from doctors today.

"It's a concern if it's long term, but we think it's nothing long term," he said. "We think it's all short term. He'll get back. Whether it's the last couple games here or in Utah, we expect him to be back."

The Mavs play again on Sunday and twice more before leaving Las Vegas on Friday for five games at the Rocky Mountain Revue in Salt Lake City.


----------



## bernardos70 (Jun 25, 2005)

That sucks! I hope it's nothing serious or we might have to get serious about getting another PG. This has more implications than we know if it is serious.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Awww. Poor Devin, I feel so bad for him. But I think next year he will do a lot better if this injury doesnt affect his play. He didnt get much of a chance to show his skill


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Mavericks point guard Devin Harris suffered a sprained right shoulder in Friday's game against the Celtics. He will not play the rest of the Reebok Vegas Summer League.


Damnit, hopefully he'll be ready and roaring in the Rocky Mountain Revue


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Sucks really really hard that Devin will miss the rest of the Vegas Summer League, he needs the playing time to build his confidence. He has to really work his butt off once he's healed unless he wants a repeat minutes wise of lasty season.

C'mon Devin, this is one of the most important offseasons of your life. Pull it together


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Its completely the Darko factor. NO minutes...... Poor Devin. He seemed like if he got some real minutes he could really produce.

P.S. By the way he was fifth pick overall, not fourth. Shaun Livingston was fourth.


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

> Its completely the Darko factor. NO minutes...... Poor Devin. He seemed like if he got some real minutes he could really produce.
> 
> P.S. By the way he was fifth pick overall, not fourth. Shaun Livingston was fourth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

yeah but dirk and kobe had no minutes, DARKO FACTOR. Devin Harris should be ready, he was after all the fifth pick overall. He should atleast be playing 2 quarters at average. If he can get some confidence back he will become much better than JET. Why need a JET when you have a Rocket? (David Wesley)


----------

